# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Bridge Reef v2

## Pedro Maia

Boas,

Dado que o espaço para o aquario grande que quero montar se disponibilizou mais cedo do que planeado, estou a começar a pensar no Bridge Reef v2. Dado que quero ter um aquario como deve de ser, vou demorar o tempo preciso e ir com calma tentando pensar no maximo de promenores possiveis.

Dado que a minha experiencia e quase nula peço a quem tem mais experiencia que me vá dando umas dicas  :Smile: 

Comecei pelo desenho do Aquario/Movel/Sump:







A sump ainda não tem as divisorias (e é aqui que começam as minhas duvidas)..
Do lado esquerdo fica o reservatorio de agua de osmose para reposição automatica (87 litros +\- talvez seja um pouco de mais?) no resto da sump terei de fazer as divisórias para os restantes componentes (ainda não os escolhi por isso é que ainda não dividi), estava a pensar em ter o "normal", 1ª divisoria para sacos com carvão, 2ª para o escumador, 3ª para a bomba de retorno. 

O aquario optei em vez de ter uma ou duas colunas secas no canto em ter uma coluna seca no fundo do aquario para aumentar a area para as bacterias e tentar fazer com que a agua não faça tanto barulho a cair.

Em relação aos equipamentos ainda não tomei nenhuma decisão por isso todas as opiniões são bem vindas  :Smile: 

Edit: Vou colocando aqui a lista do equipamento:

*Iluminação*: ATI Sunpower 8x80W
*Bomba Circulação*: 2x Tunze Turbelle Stream 6105 com Tunze Multicontroller 7096
*Termoestato*: Ehein 3619
*Reposição de agua*: Tunze Osmolator Universal

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Maia

Aproveito para perguntar, que bom skimmer me aconcelham?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, para já parabéns pelo projecto do aqua, terá bom aspecto. Vidro extra-claro? Vidro 15mm para ficar sem travessas?

De que lado ficara a vortech? Ou vais por duas?

Aconselho um Ati Powercone 250i ou um Deltec.

Iluminação seria bom uma Ati sunpower 8x.

Cumps.

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boa noite,

Caro amigo não posso ajudar muito mas a nível de escumador o que me tem aconselhado é um ati 250I estou a espera do meu por isso nao posso opinar muito por enquanto.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Maia

Bom dia Bruno e Carlos,

@Bruno: Obrigado, sim o vidro frontal e o lateral direito será em vidro extra claro e de 12mm, mas tinha pensado com travessas francesas ou desta maneira que é como a GAD faz:



Nunca vi vidro de 15mm não cria mais aquele efeito de distorção?

As bombas seriam duas MP40wES, ou será demasiado? No caso de serem duas seria uma do lado esquerdo mais junto a parte da frente do vidro e outra do lado direito mais na parte de tras. (O vidro do lado direito e o central são os que ficam mais visiveis)

Essa calha parece-me excelente  :Big Grin: 

@Carlos e @Bruno
Ok então acham que não devo cometer loucuras e pensar num BubbleKing 200 por exemplo certo? Digo isto porque quando comecei a olhar para os Deltec os preços não eram anos luz de distancia como inicialmente tinha suposto :P 

Cumps

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

boa noite pedro,

eu não conheço deltec, mas pelo que já ouvi tambem são bons escumadores assim como os royal exclusive(bubbleking) mas nes-te caso penso que(e minha opinião pessoal) o valor que se da por um e uma loucura comparando com o ATI e so tenho ouvido coisas boas dos mesmos, em relação a essa foto e mais uma vez a minha opiniao pessoal se um dia quiseres apanhar um peixe mais complicado vais te ver aflito pois tens traves ao meio... e tambem vais ter penso eu que alguma sombra devido ao vidro a meio.
Em relação a iluminação tal como o bruno disse ATI tambem e muito boa tenho uma sunpower dimabble e recomendo, no meu topico consegues ver bem o ex penso eu.

Abraço

Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Pedro Maia

Pois, realmente em relação as sombras tens razão... se bem que de uma trave a meio penso que não me safo, a não ser que faça como o Bruno disse e meta vidro mais grosso.

Estive a ler o teu topico e vi que tives-te durante algum tempo um escumador deltec, existiu algo que não gostasses?
Acho que a a duvida reside mesmo entre ATI e Deltec..

Realmente a tua calha parece-me muito bem não vejo luz a ir para o lado e o aquario tem luz mais que suficiente  :Big Grin: 

Ando em mudanças, e por isso tenho pesquisado pouco mas depois de ver bem o tamanho da parede em que o aquario vai ficar penso que posso aumentar um pouco o seu tamanho, por isso a calha de 8x da ATI 'calha' bem  :Smile: 

Obrigado pelas ajudas  :Smile: 
Cumps

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boa noite prezado Pedro,

Em relação a trave a meio e falando pelo meu projeto tenho um aquário com 150cm com vidro de 15 o seu tendo mais 30 cm penso que também não fica mal... e não sei mas talvez o que poupe no vidro mais fino va gastar no vidro superior para ficar como esse...mas já e uma questão de gosto e eu pessoalmente não gosto de ver os travamentos em cima num aquário sem alguma coisa a tapar... mas isso la esta são gostos... 

Em relação ao escumador ainda continuo com o deltec mas penso que por pouco tempo pois o meu ATI deve estar a chegar... a razão de o trocar 1º porque e um hang on, 2º porque e emprestado e por ultimo é fraco para o meu sistema, limpo o copo de 3/4 em 3/4 dias.

Falando agora da iluminação vou relatar o porque de não existir grande desperdício de luz: quando a escolhi desde o primeiro momento que pensei num dimmable e a única dimmable que existia da ATI com as medidas para o meu aqua era a power module mas infelizmente não existem €€ ilimitados e então junto do meu fornecedor com algumas dicas dele cheguei a conclusão que a única diferença entre uma e outra (sun power e power module) era o formato da calha, assim sendo perguntei como ficaria se a calha fosse o tamanho a baixo do aquário neste caso com 120cm, poderia poupar alguns €€, ele disse (e eu também já tinha pensado nisso) ficando 15 cm para cada lado sem estar coberto por luz não iria fazer grande diferença, e então assim ficou... aquário com 150cm calha com 120cm... esteticamente não fica feio não existe desperdício de luz ou melhor não existe muito pois a sala tem 50 m2 e só ligo as luzes do tecto da sala a jantar para não parecer mal :P, pois parece quase de dia, só com 6 lâmpadas ligadas pois tenho duas a fazer efeito moon light, ou seja são as primeiras a ligar depois desligam e no fim do período todo ligam novamente e são as ultimas a desligar.

caro Pedro espero não me ter alongado muito na explicação.

Abraço e qualquer duvida dentro do que eu poder ajudar cá estarei
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva Carlos  :Smile: 

Obrigado desde já por todas as tuas ajudas têm sido muito importantes.

A tua explicação foi optima, a calha está mais que decidida! O facto de ficar de dia na tua sala é optimo, assim poupo as lampadas do tecto :P
Vou passar por umas lojas para ter ideia dos preços.

Vou tambem pedir orçamento para o com 15mm e ver se é seguro (sem traves) para o tamanho que pretendo.

Mais uma vez obrigado!

----------


## Pedro Maia

Boas,

Estou aqui com duvidas em relação a bomba de retorno, inicialmente tinha escolhido para bomba de retorno a Eheim 1262. Reparei agora que consome 50W o que é um pouco...
Que alternativas tenho mantendo a qualidade/reabilidade/barulho mas com menos consumo?

Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Boas,
> 
> Estou aqui com duvidas em relação a bomba de retorno, inicialmente tinha escolhido para bomba de retorno a Eheim 1262. Reparei agora que consome 50W o que é um pouco...
> Que alternativas tenho mantendo a qualidade/reabilidade/barulho mas com menos consumo?
> 
> Cumps


Olá,

Eheim 1262 consumo é *80W*.

----------


## Pedro Maia

Olá Ricardo,

Pois tens razão (o site em que vi estava mal), pior ainda :s
A calha ligo no bi-horario mas a bomba tem de trabalhar sempre por isso e que procurava uma que gasta-se menos...

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Maia

Olá a todos,

Depois desta pausa inesperada volto a carga neste projecto.
Após este tempo de reflexão e de muita leitura vou alterar três aspectos, o primeiro sendo o tamanho do aquario em si, que passará a ter 1,50m(comprimento)*80cm(larg)*60cm(alt), a coluna de agua passará a ser externa em vez de ser o vidro (obtendo na mesma o efeito que queria, não se ver a coluna de agua e diminuindo o valor) e por fim a estrutura que será de ferro.

Relativamente a estutura a ideia que tenho é fazer em tubos quadrados de 50mm*50mm com 2mm de espessura.

Screen shot 2012-06-02 at 4.57.04 PM.jpg

Pelo que tenho visto, normalmente coloca-se uma madeira entre o ferro e o aquario.
Que madeira devo utilizar?

Amanha espero começar a construir a estrutura, se alguem tiver concelhos serão bem vindos.

Relativamente ao aquario o vidro extra-claro vale apena o valor extra?

Cumprimentos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Estou aqui com duvidas em relação a bomba de retorno, inicialmente tinha escolhido para bomba de retorno a Eheim 1262. Reparei agora que consome 50W o que é um pouco...
> Que alternativas tenho mantendo a qualidade/reabilidade/barulho mas com menos consumo?


Boas Pedro,

Uma boa notícia é que esse valor de watts (50 ou 80) é o valor do consumo com a bomba nos 0 metros de elevação. À medida que a altura de elevação aumenta, a potencia necessária diminui. É questão de ver num gráfico da bomba que apresente o consumo W para elevação Metros, e ver, normalmente a elevação média na maioria dos sistemas rondará os 1.20 a 1.60 metros de altura, é só olhar para o gráfico e ler os Watts correspondentes.

Ou seja, o consumo actual da bomba deve ser significativamente inferior aos 50 (ou 80).

PS: não consegui encontrar o gráfico para esse modelo da Eheim... mas tomando como exemplo este para um modelo da Tunze...
http://www.tunze.com/typo3temp/pics/f03c3e1620.jpg
Vemos que o consumo máximo da bomba (a 0 metros de elevação) é de 44W. Mas a 1.5 metros de elevação, por exemplo, o consumo é de 33 W, bem inferior.  :Wink: 
Isto tem a ver com o facto de, quando mais elevação tiver, menos fluxo (litros/hora) a bomba faz, então menos consumo Watts necessita.

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva Artur,

Pois no meu caso ficará a pouco menos de 1,5m por isso já fico menos preocupado  :Smile: 
Mas vou dar uma vista de olhos em outras bombas pode ser que desde a altura em que vi aquela até agora tenham aparecido novos modelos mais economicos e com a mesma litragem, nomeadamente as tunze que referiste  :Smile:

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Viva Pedro,

Tens aqui um bom projecto, para durar e que vai dar que falar com certeza.

Escumador: Deltec (2060 ) já ficas bem servido, ou então caso não queiras gastar muito dinheiro no Deltec, tens outras opções mais baratas e fiáveis que é a Bubble Magus, tive um e não tive razão de queixa.

Iluminação: 8x80w sem duvida ou então opta por uma calha de Leds.. o investimento se calhar é igual ou um pouco superior, mas depois tens um consumo diferente no final do mês.

Circulação: 2 MP40Es é o suficiente, a não ser que queiras apenas uma bomba MP60Es e optes por um retorno um pouco mais forte para acompanhar a Vortec, tipo 5000L/h para cima.

Sump: opta por 3 divisões pequenas, para tirares o máximo partido do espaço (equipamentos a colocar).

Madeira: se calhar apostava em madeira "contraplacado maritimo" ou "mdf hidrofogo".

Estamos cá para ajudar  :Wink: 

1 Abraço

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva Armando,

Obrigado pelas dicas  :Smile: 

Hoje vi madeira mdf no leroy mas vou passar numa serrelharia dado que os preços devem ser melhores. Já agora que tratamento é que se costuma aplicar nessas madeiras? Apenas bondex?

A circulação é algo em que não estou decidido... Comprar duas MP40 sai bastante mais caro do que uma MP60 e fico com menos l/h no entanto permitiria-me ter mais corais (dos que necessitam de mais corrente) caso o viesse a querer... ou seja ficava com um pouco mais de "elasticidade" caso alguma vez fosse preciso... por outro lado o valor extra dá para comprar a sump.. resumindo, todas as opiniões são bem vindas  :Smile: 

A feature que o deltec têm e que me faz pensar nele são as cleaning heads, mas penso que será mais sensato ir para um ATI powercone 250i.

Relativamente aos leds, as calhas já são o suficientemente boas para serem substitutos de t5's? pelo que li (a algum tempo) fiquei com a ideia que os leds ainda teriam limitações.. 

Cumps

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Viva Pedro,

Em relação a madeira, penso que é melhor uma serralharia, ou as vezes até não... eles também se esticam e não é pouco. Porque nao mandas fazer a estrutura e revestir logo a madeira?

Mete uma MP60 e uma litragem de retorno superior a 4500L/h, ficas bem servido  :Wink: 

Só vi hoje um ATI a funcionar, até parece interessante, é de um membro aqui do forum, o Rafael e parece que faz o trabalho =)

Há Leds e Leds... dá uma olhadela nas calhas combinadas ( Led + T5 ), vê também feedback das calhas da EcoTech Marine e Aqua illumination, ou então falas com o Baltazar, também tem uma solução bastante boa em Leds  :Wink: 

1 Abraço.

Armando

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva Armando,

Acabei agora mesmo de ver reviews das EcoTech e aquilo é realmente interessante... Vi uma review em que a pessoa que o fez teve um aumento de 10% de PAR comparando com as halides de 250w  :yb677: .
A ideia que tinha está sem duvida desactualizada e vou pensar um pouco melhor no assunto. Ainda não achei preços ca em PT vou procurar melhor  :Smile: 

A estrutura vai ser feita por um conhecido que é serralheiro. Amanha já vou buscar os ferros e vai sair a um valor excelente, pelo que vou mesmo ter de arranjar a madeira noutro sitio.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva!

Após as sugestões do armando e depois de ver varias opiniões acerca dos leds vou avançar por ai.
No entanto, em vez de comprar (visto que todas as que vi tinham custos elevados), vou eu proprio fazer uma calha.

Pedia no entanto ajuda aos mais entendidos..
A minha ideia (inicial e para quem é um pouco verde nisto) é maquinar (ou pedir para fazer) um bloco de aluminio com cerca de 140cm de comprimento e 60cm de largura, em que por cima terá "fins" tal como os dissipadores dos computadores e os buracos necessarios para colocar os leds por baixo.
A altura das "fins" ainda não defeni (preciso de ler um pouco).
A fonte de alimentação será a de um PC, utilizarei os 3.3V para as ventoinhas e os 12v (480w) para os drivers.
Será controlada pelo arduino, o qual será utilizado para outras tarefas (trocas de agua, reposição, alimentação).

Relativamente aos leds estou a pensar incluir todas as cores Royal Blue, Blue, Cool White, Red e Green, mas gostaria de ouvir opiniões sobre este assunto  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Pedro, eu estou a projectar a minha calha de leds e como dissipador uso o BIS 95 da bisalarmes. Relativamente aos leds vou usar 1xm-l por cada 1 xp-e blue e 1 xp-e royal blue. Assim para um aquário de 135c*65l*60a vou usar 20 xm-l white 20 xp-e blue, 20 xp-e RB, 10 xp-g RB e 14 xp-g white. fazendo um total de 84 leds... se meteres outras cores penso que fazes bem e quanto mais diversificado melhor  :Wink: 

Eu apostei nesta compra e agora vou ter que ver o resultado. Depois dou o feedback.

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva João,

Já vi esses dissipadores em outro topico e parecem-me muito bem. Depois de falar com o cunhado que é serralheiro provavelmente tambem vou ter de ir para esses no entanto o que pretendia era qualquer coisa tipo isto:





A ideia era na calha colocar tudo o que fosse eletronico (arduino, fonte de alimentação do PC desmontada e com os termosistores ligados a calha, drivers) no espaço que se ve no meio, que posteriormente era tapada com uma chapa fina de aluminio a semelhança das calhas da ATI, ficando só a vista os leds tapados por acrilico e possivelmente um monitor ligado ao arduino.

A questão é que aparentemente não existe muita gente a vender um bloco de aluminio maciço com 1,4m por 0,7m e com 5cm de espessura.. E aparentemente mesmo que existisse seria bastante caro :s
Vou no entanto procurar alguem que o faça para ter ideia dos valores. Se alguem conhecer alguem que venda uma peça desse tamanho peço que me diga  :Smile: 

A escolha que fizes-te parece-me a mais "aceite" estou tambem a pensar colocar em "cluster" tal como o nosso amigo Hugo Figueiredo vai fazer no dele.
Mas após perceber bem como funciona toda esta questão dos drivers e da amperagem e da voltagem e dos leds em serie e em parelelo, vou testar diferentes configurações em cluster incluindo entre os vermelhos e os royal blue da prolight, assim como os Cree que indicas-te.

Após ter lido acerca dos drivers e das voltagens e amperagens que cada utiliza fiquei um pouco baralhado..
Pelo que percebi um driver o que faz é variar a voltagem para um determinado grupo de leds, dado que os leds funcionam sempre com a mesma amperagem correcto?
Ou seja, no caso de um driver de 3A (para o usar ao maximo) com uma fonte de 12V, caso eu pretenda ligar leds XM-L terei de ligar 4 leds em serie certo? Isto para que cada cada led tenha 3v e 0.75A tou a ver bem a coisa?

Cumprimentos

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Pedro.

Não, em serie não é isso que acontece.

Em serie, a corrente é igual para todos os led's, a tensão é que varia ligeiramente de led para led pelas suas caracteristicas unicas.

O papel do driver, é garantir que a corrente é fixa, independemente da tensão que alimenta a serie toda, desde claro, que a tensão esteja ligeiramente acima do somatório dos VF's dos led's.

Para o exemplo que indicas:

XM-L a 3A dá 3.35V por led, ou seja, (XLampXML.pdf)

3.35x4=13.4V

Isto quer dizer que a fonte tem que dar 14V para que funcione.

A diferênça, fica no driver.

Espero que ajude.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Maia

Ajudou sim  :Smile:  então para utilizar a fonte de 12v, as opções que teria (nesses leds) são usar 2 series em paralelo de 3 leds a 1,5A ou 4 series de 4 leds a 0.75A em paralelo certo?

Então utilizar esta fonte de 12v não é muito boa ideia visto que ou iria "desaproveitar" o driver ou os leds..
Que fonte recomendarias? Meanwell? 

Cumprimentos

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Não é de todo recomendado ligar paralelos de led's a um driver.

O driver é desenhado para controlar a corrente por *serie*. Ao colocares em paralelo, a corrente divide-se, mas nada te garante que se divide por igual.

As fontes arranjas facilmente no ebay, se vais para meanwell, vai sair caro!  :Wink: 

Exemplos:

24V 20A

36V 9.7A

48V 8.3A

48V 15A
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Maia

Pois já vi!

Eu preferia uma fonte de boa qualidade (e poucas perdas!) para maximizar a poupança de eletricidade (não gosto da EDP). Mas as fontes são realmente caras..

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Viva Pedro,
Caso não queiras ter trabalho, opta por adquirir uma. Assim tens a garantia total da mesma.
1 Abraço

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva Armando,

Ando a procura de lojas em portugal que vendam a preços acessiveis, dessa ou de outra boa marca. Para o que pretendo fazer irei necessitar de duas fontes idealmente, uma com a maior voltagem possivel (até 55v) e outra com 36v, isto segundo as explicações que o João me tem dado (obrigado João! :yb677: ).

A ideia (a ser confirmada com os testes que pretendo fazer no nano) é colocar 5 calhas, cada uma com 5 clusters e em que cada cluster tem 3 leds (1 XM-L, 1 XM-E Blue, 1XM-E RB). Adicionalmente 2 leds vermelhos por cada calha (por causa destes é que é necessario a segunda fonte).
Estou a pensar testar tambem o royal blue da prolight, pelo que li aqui no forum é bastante bom  :Pracima: 

Vou agora buscar os ferros para construir a estrutura e ver se consigo falar com alguem que me faça a calha que "sonhei" para os leds, mas receio ser demasiado caro :s:s

Cumps

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Olá Pedro,

Boa sorte então =) Eu já optei por comprar, como eu não tenho muita paciencia para isso e depois fica mal feito.. prefiro nem sequer inventar.

1 Abraço  :Wink:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Viva Armando,
> 
> Ando a procura de lojas em portugal que vendam a preços acessiveis, dessa ou de outra boa marca. Para o que pretendo fazer irei necessitar de duas fontes idealmente, uma com a maior voltagem possivel (até 55v) e outra com 36v, isto segundo as explicações que o João me tem dado (obrigado João!).
> 
> A ideia (a ser confirmada com os testes que pretendo fazer no nano) é colocar 5 calhas, cada uma com 5 clusters e em que cada cluster tem 3 leds (1 XM-L, 1 XM-E Blue, 1XM-E RB). Adicionalmente 2 leds vermelhos por cada calha (por causa destes é que é necessario a segunda fonte).
> Estou a pensar testar tambem o royal blue da prolight, pelo que li aqui no forum é bastante bom 
> 
> Vou agora buscar os ferros para construir a estrutura e ver se consigo falar com alguem que me faça a calha que "sonhei" para os leds, mas receio ser demasiado caro :s:s
> 
> Cumps


Boas.

Para os vermelhos é melhor mesmo a fonte de 24V, uma vez que só vais por 10, a não ser que ponhas + 2, aí sim já podes ir para a de 36V(no minimo dá 32V).

Qt aos RB da prolight, manda pm ao Baltasar Parreira, ele tem led's desses.

Abraço

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Viva Pedro,

Encontrei qualquer coisa do genero da calha que querias fazer, vê se ajuda:

http://www.aquastyleonline.com/categ...ng/Heat-Sinks/

1 Abraço.

----------


## Pedro Maia

Armando excelente!!!

Dessa forma posso juntar varias e criar aquilo que queria. Muito obrigado  :yb677:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Hummmm ....

Já pensaste no preço dos portes para isso?

É preferível fazeres com BIS95 e comprar localmente.

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Maia

Pois, realmente não deve ser barato :s Se bem que aquele formato era exactamente o que pretendia..
Depois de umas contas rapidas saia tambem bastante mais caro...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois, encontra-se lá fora formatos mt interessantes, mas os portes matam tudo!!  :Wink:

----------

